# Do you ever have days where you feel extremely sedated?



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

From time to time, I have these days where I feel extremely sedated, where I am fighting to do things and not fumble around...almost like one step removed from sleep walking....my mind feels very sleepy/sedated and consequently I feel less derealization, however, I am quite uncomfortable in this other sedated way...but I'm so sedated that I don't really feel anxiety from the mental discomfort. I am having one of those days today, it is almost as if my body has released it's own form of benzo drugs although I I am not on any medication whatsoever. Has anyone experienced days like this?


----------



## JumpJump (Jun 24, 2009)

Sedated might not be the right word - what I feel (a lot) is fatigued, and exhausted, in a very physical sense. It feels like I'm on the brink of sleep, fighting to keep my eyelids open, my brain alert. There's just no energy there.

I don't know if this if from DP, but it never happened before, and it's bad enough to make the most mundane routine seem like serious physical struggle. I might see a doctor about it.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

JumpJump said:


> Sedated might not be the right word - what I feel (a lot) is fatigued, and exhausted, in a very physical sense. It feels like I'm on the brink of sleep, fighting to keep my eyelids open, my brain alert. There's just no energy there.


Come afternoon I keep on catching myself staring into space quite often and my energy gets spent on staying awake. No idea if this is DP related (also get a bit of SAD). I'll be seeing my GP about a few physical things that are getting more than annoying. See what he reckons. My bet is he'll make me walk a straight line again and suggest a psychiatrist. They seem to have a habit of doing that.







I really wonder if I come over a complete nutter or it 's just I've been to some lazy arse doctors*.

*I finally worked it out. I come across as a nutter at the doctor's because I hate talking about symptoms. I hyperventilate a little and as a result my voice sounds really pressurized LOL I only cottoned on when he asked me whether other than visual problems I was also having breathing issues hehe Mystery solved.


----------



## goldengirlz (Sep 16, 2008)

I absolutely feel sedated. Sometimes I feel like there's something in my body that is making me feel "high" or "drunk" (without the fun feelings that usually come along with those!) I've also described this feeling as "retarded." I pretty much feel like this every day. I'm not on any drugs. But is there something in our DP/DR bodies that is out of whack that makes us feel "altered" or like we've done drugs? Definitely sedated is a good word.


----------

